# ESPN reports we could be involved in Kidd trade.



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


> One possible scenario, league sources said, involves Kidd and features the Nets, Mavericks and at least one other Western Conference team -- perhaps Portland or Denver -- that could provide New Jersey with young players.


What would the trade be?! I doubt we will get Kidd... but how would we be involved and who would we get in return? Is there a chance we could get Kidd? Or who would we get from Dallas or Denver?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd think it would be one of our point guards, maybe for a big from Dallas to make the deal work, but who I have no idea.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Raef + Jack + Webster for Kidd?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ESPN also said we were looking at a Jack/Hughes trade, and we were talking Cassell/Joel.

That tidbit read as pure speculation to me. Nothing more.

And I don't see us getting involved.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont want Kidd!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Portland MIGHT be one of the teams that MIGHT be involved in a POSSIBLE deal involving Kidd?

Don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Blazer players names come up frequently because the Blazers have a lot of young talent that teams looking start over would be interested in.

But while those out there looking to improve Dallas see Kidd going to Dallas and those out there looking to improve NJ see Jack or Webster or Sergio going to NJ . . . I'm guessing the afterthought is who Portland gets with a couple of players to make salary work (stackhouse, diop, ect).

I just don't see Blazers making a move during the season.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

The only deal with New Jersey that would be remotely interesting would involve sending Jack, Webster and Miles for Jefferson. It would thin out our point guard logjam and upgrade the talent level at starting small forward, while possibly mortgaging our future at that position. I doubt New Jersey would agree, though. Has Rod Thorn made a single trade since the VC acquisition?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I sure hope not. Especially if it involved Kidd coming here. Mortgaging our future for a rent-a-Kidd is something I feel certain Pritchard would never do. If we are going to send out some of our young guys, we'll be getting someone back who will help us into the future and/or help our cap situation in 2009.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't be opposed to merely being 'involved', provided we weren't the party receiving Kidd.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Remember last year when the Bulls were rumored to be involved in just about every deal? That's Portland this year. Portland gets mentioned because they have a lot of young talent. I wouldn't read anything into these rumors unless they go into details (and even then take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

If anything, it will be to dump more salary by 2009. Nobody new will be playing for us until next year.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

If this is a 3 way, that means Portland would most likely receive a player from 1 team, or both. Now if you think about it, since Dallas would be getting a point guard, that would most likely mean the players involved coming back would be either Devin Harris, Jason Terry (They would move 1 point guard.) Other players that might be involved might be somebody like Shawn Williams or Josh Boone and or Brandon Bass (Most of the board has been wanting a banger for a while.)


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The fact that ESPN can't even get Travis Outlaw's image right, let alone his name half the time tells me they probably have no idea what Portland needs and plans for.


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

Entity said:


> The fact that ESPN can't even get Travis Outlaw's image right, let alone his name half the time tells me they probably have no idea what Portland needs and plans for.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Entity said:


> The fact that ESPN can't even get Travis Outlaw's image right, let alone his name half the time tells me they probably have no idea what Portland needs and plans for.


We should be allowed to trade Bo Outlaw on principle alone!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> Remember last year when the Bulls were rumored to be involved in just about every deal? That's Portland this year. Portland gets mentioned because they have a lot of young talent. I wouldn't read anything into these rumors unless they go into details (and even then take it with a grain of salt).


:clap:

In Pritchard we trust!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Just checked the salaries... 

To get Terry Portland would have to recieve a Diop or a Stackhouse.

It's too bad. I think Terry would be a great vet for our locker room.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Long article about Kidd in the Post. The section on page 2 relevant to the Blazers:




> The Nets want Kidd in the West - his choice earlier this season was Dallas. The teams figuring to bid heavily are Dallas, Denver and Portland.
> 
> There remains the chance he stays beyond the deadline, so the Nets are gauging interest in everybody on the roster. Carter and his contract are near lethal. There is some interest in Richard Jefferson and the Nets' younger pieces: Marcus Williams, Josh Boone, Sean Williams.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/01292008/sports/nets/fed_up_kidd__its_time_to_move_on_350328.htm?page=2

So the entire Nets roster is potentially in play, but why does the Post say Portland is one of the teams "figuring to bid heavily (for Kidd)". I don't see why we would be, unless it is mostly about creating future cap space.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> Remember last year when the Bulls were rumored to be involved in just about every deal? That's Portland this year. Portland gets mentioned because they have a lot of young talent. I wouldn't read anything into these rumors unless they go into details (and even then take it with a grain of salt).


Yeah, that's about the way I see it too. Who wouldn't want any of our young talent? ESPN sucks, and going the way of Peter Vecsey just to sell their damn Insider.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

interesting. if we made a play for Kidd, it'd mean we plan on being contenders next year. that's a little sooner than I would've guessed, but given the huge strides we've made and the fact that we're adding Oden and Fernandez, it's actually not that unreasonable. aggressive, but not unreasonable. 

I'm surprised anyone would complain about us taking Kidd. if you followed our national team last summer, he was widely regarded as being the elder statesman who set a no-nonsense tone for a team that just destroyed all comers. he's exactly the kind of leader I'd love to have on our team. 

Raef + Webster + Jack and picks seem pretty fair. Kidd's 34 now--about the age Pippen was when we acquired him, I believe. that's more value than we gave up for Pippen, but then Kidd has less wear and tear on his body than Pippen did when we got him. 

can you imagine a lineup of Kidd, Roy, Outlaw, Aldridge and Oden? that team would put a defensive and rebounding clinic on every night.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw--I don't really get why Denver would want in on Kidd. they want a Kidd/Iverson back court? teams would just play zone all night on them and force 20 footers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't see Denver having any pieces that would bring in Kidd.
The Nuggets aren't giving up Melo or AI. The Nets probably don't want KMart back, and Camby is probably off limits.
JR Smith is a bum, and their draft picks won't be that low. The only guy I see is Kleiza, and would the Nets really give up Kidd for a package starting with Kleiza? No way.. there would have to be a third team involved.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't have any interest in doing a deal with the Nets after they screwed us in the deal with Shareef a couple of years ago.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Resume said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors
> 
> 
> What would the trade be?! I doubt we will get Kidd... but how would we be involved and who would we get in return? Is there a chance we could get Kidd? Or who would we get from Dallas or Denver?


Apologies if this has already been discussed elsewhere, but what do you guys think of bringing Kidd in? Personally, I think he would be a perfect fit with this team, but I would want to see what it would cost us. He becomes an RFA for one season after this season is over, right?

Just seems like a no-brainer to me (again, depending on the cost - which may be exactly why this is shaping up to be a three-way scenario).

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

TLo said:


> I don't have any interest in doing a deal with the Nets after they screwed us in the deal with Shareef a couple of years ago.


Emotion is bad for business. Let it go.

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I think Kidd would be a bad idea.

His best days are behind him. The Blazers' best days are ahead of them.
He would take time away from developing the team's young guards.
He has a "domestic" violence rap and in his current divorce his wife is citing infidelity and violence. May or may not be true (the fact that he has a history makes me think it could be) but Blazers definitely don't want the bad publicity.
He has a monster contract. 
Because of the monster contract, unless the Nets want LaFrentz or Miles (unlikely) Portland would have to give up a number of players to make salaries match. I can't think of a number of players I would be willing to give up for an aging wife-beater.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

FYI FOLKS....the article also says that Kidd would be going to Dallas in that suggested scenario. I would be delighted if we could somehow pry Devin Harris from Dallas as a third team in this deal.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This is an interesting test for KP. He's said all along about sticking to the 10-year plan and that it's not about winning now or in the next two years but creating a dynasty.

Would he bite into the temptation of Kidd? I get a feeling of no..

And would Kidd be willing to defer to Brandon in fourth quarters, and give up the ball? That would be hard for him I think.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

If the Nets REALLY want to clean house, maybe there's a way we could snag Kidd AND Jefferson from them. Dont have time to try and come up with a fair trade atm. Maybe latter I will but if their wanting to rebuild we have a ton of prospects to offer up. Reaf's soon to be expiring contract, Webster, Jack, Kopenen, Freeland, Frye, Sergio and a couple 1st rounders are a lot of assets. Not saying we move all of them or that NJ would take that but maybe something could be made to work in a 3 way or something.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> This is an interesting test for KP. He's said all along about sticking to the 10-year plan and that it's not about winning now or in the next two years but creating a dynasty.
> 
> Would he bite into the temptation of Kidd? I get a feeling of no


I think a better question would be if he's willing to bite on Devin Harris? He fits the direction of the team better, but it would eliminate most if not all of Sergio's playing time. If he really likes Sergio as much as he's said, I think he'd be reluctant to trade for Harris, Kidd, or any other PGs *this year*.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess I wouldn't be totally surprised if KP made a play for Kidd. He's the kind of experienced player that could help the Blazers make the playoff this season, and don't kid yourself, the Blazers would love to make the playoffs this year. Look at what Steve Nash did for the Suns and you get an idea of the difference a talented veteran PG can make with a young team. In addition to that, though, there's the fact that the Blazers need to prune the roster to make room for the addition of Fernandez and another rookie or two this summer. There's also the fact that Kidd's contract ends after next season, meaning potentially an even bigger salary dump for a free agent signing in the summer of '09. Would Raef, Blake, and Webster be enough?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

LameR said:


> I think a better question would be if he's willing to bite on Devin Harris? He fits the direction of the team better, but it would eliminate most if not all of Sergio's playing time. If he really likes Sergio as much as he's said, I think he'd be reluctant to trade for Harris, Kidd, or any other PGs *this year*.


If it was a three-way and it involved Dallas and Devin Harris... I see no way of Harris landing here. If the Nets are getting rid of their PG, they're most likely going to get the best PG in the deal.

But thinking about it, Harris would actually be a really good fit here. He's not a prototypical point guard, he's more of a scoring guard, and he could spot up and be a pretty good complement to Brandon Roy.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> Look at what Steve Nash did for the Suns and you get an idea of the difference a talented veteran PG can make with a young team.


I feel like the difference is Kidd is 4 years older than Nash was when he went to the Suns, plus having had microfracture surgery (very successful one at that). Nash went on to have his best seasons in Phoenix. I think Kidd's best seasons are behind him. In terms of veteran influence, it'd be nice to have that kind of a leader, but do we really need much more leadership than what Roy, Aldridge, and the veterans are giving us?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> FYI FOLKS....the article also says that Kidd would be going to Dallas in that suggested scenario. I would be delighted *if we could somehow pry Devin Harris from Dallas* as a third team in this deal.


My thoughts exactly. Devin would be a nice back court partner for Roy.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Foulzilla said:


> Remember last year when the Bulls were rumored to be involved in just about every deal? That's Portland this year. Portland gets mentioned because they have a lot of young talent. I wouldn't read anything into these rumors unless they go into details (and even then take it with a grain of salt).


That makes the most sense to me. Great post!


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Devin Harris would be a perfect fit next to Roy, lockdown defense, awesome on the break, nice size, physical, we'd have incredible defense, we'd just have to be patient with Roy and him developing their shots. I would love a five player rotation at the 1-3 of Roy, Harris, Webster, Sergio, Rudy with no one needing to play a certain position necessarily. I'd do a trade like this and throw in our first to get it done because Harris is locked up long-term and Dallas' window is closing...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~498~992~2382~402~841~1994~2768~454&teams=6~22~17~22~22~17~17~6~17&te=&cash=

New Jersey still clears quite a bit of salary with Kidd and gets a new start in a way with almost all shorter term contracts left on the books other than Terry, Jefferson, and Carter who are all reasonably tradeable (especially in the next couple of years as their contracts get shorter) if they tried to make a major move for Lebron in FA (which I could see), we could send them our pick for this year too. I think our cake would have it's frosting already just need to wait for it to mature and age well. Sergio would need to get more consistent, Martell would need to get more consistent, and Harris would need to develop more of a jumper, but I'd love it. Jones would be a decent mentor figure for the rest of the year he was here, and Jamaal could supply some of that gnarly toughness we've been looking for. Not sure how KP's conscience would handle trading Blake again but I think Harris could make us forget about it.

this year
Harris/Sergio/Green
Roy/Jones
Webster/Jones/Mcroberts
LMA/Outlaw/Frye
Pryzbilla/LMA/Magloire

next year...

Harris/Sergio/Green
Roy/Rudy
Webster/Jones/Mcroberts
LMA/Outlaw/Frye
Oden/Pryzbilla

mmm


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

The motivation of the three teams needs to be analyzed.

NJ- they are looking to blow up and get youth/picks for their star.

Dallas- they are looking to get better today, and might be willing to take a bad contract or lose youth to do so.

Portland - They would be looking to package extra players/picks to get rid of Miles for future flexibility. 


The problem I see is that Dallas, who would have to take back some bad contracts like Miles, does not have any sizable expiring contracts to add into the trade. So although all three teams have different goals and they could all theoretically win in the same trade, the pieces don't exist for the Blazers to bring back. I don't think that the Blazers would actually be involved in the trade to get Harris or any other actual player. From the Blazers perspective, and trade would most likely just be an attempt at better organizing our structure for the future.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Personally, I would love to take a chance on Kidd. I think he has a few years left in him. He gets triple doubles all the time still. I don't think he would hinder the development too bad for our young players. He would only get in the way of Sergios playing time, but Sergio needs to develop further anyway.

I am sure Kidd would help Sergio develop more then we think and once Kidds career is over with us, Sergio could be one heck of a player. Wouldn't you rather have Kidd help Sergio then Blake or a coach?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Try this
ESPN Trade Check

Now it's not the sexiest deal for this year, I think probably a lateral move, but the key is how it sets us up for next season.

This year
PG Blake, Sergio
SG Roy, E. Jones
SF Webster, J. Jones
PF Aldridge, Outlaw
C Diop, Frye

Next year
PG Blake, Sergio
SG Roy, Fernandez
SF Webster, J. Jones
PF Aldridge, Outlaw
C Oden, Diop


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I love how some guy on the OregonLive Blazer blog commented and proposed a Raef/Blake for Kidd trade, and said that'd be pretty tempting as it works on the ESPN trade machine, and he'd throw in Kopponen if needed.

Ha... like that would happen.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Schilly said:


> Try this
> ESPN Trade Check
> 
> Now it's not the sexiest deal for this year, I think probably a lateral move, but the key is how it sets us up for next season.


I am not sure I like that trade. Is Diop that much better then Joel? Seems like we are losing a lot for not much back. Although the expiring Eddie Jones is not too bad.

Hmmmmmm.... I kinda like this trade. It would be sad to see Joel go. But Diop is just as good if not better. I don't much care about losing Jack.

Not bad man... Not bad.

*edit again* I am on crack... Blake is not in that deal. My bad!!!!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Resume said:


> I am not sure I like that trade. Is Diop that much better then Joel? Seems like we are losing a lot for not much back. Although the expiring Eddie Jones is not too bad.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.... I kinda like this trade. It would be sad to see Joel go. But Diop is just as good if not better. I don't much care about losing Jack.
> 
> ...


Blake wasn't involved


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Schilly said:


> Blake wasn't involved


Yeah I saw that LOL.

I was looking at the other trade machine window from the poster above you!!!

Dude... your trade idea is possibly one of the best I have seen in a long time! That is a brilliant trade idea!!!!!

CALL KP NOW!


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Try this
> ESPN Trade Check
> 
> Now it's not the sexiest deal for this year, I think probably a lateral move, but the key is how it sets us up for next season.
> ...



I see where the checker says this works, but I'm never one to miss a chance to show my ignorance about the CBA when I get the chance. We are sending out $7M, but taking back $4M. Are we under the cap? How does that work?

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Devin Harris would be a perfect fit next to Roy, lockdown defense, awesome on the break, nice size, physical, we'd have incredible defense, we'd just have to be patient with Roy and him developing their shots. I would love a five player rotation at the 1-3 of Roy, Harris, Webster, Sergio, Rudy with no one needing to play a certain position necessarily. I'd do a trade like this and throw in our first to get it done because Harris is locked up long-term and Dallas' window is closing...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~498~992~2382~402~841~1994~2768~454&teams=6~22~17~22~22~17~17~6~17&te=&cash=
> 
> ...


The Mavs would be much better off to stand pat than to deal 3 really solid pieces for an aging piece and an above average backup (JJ).


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Schilly said:


> Try this
> ESPN Trade Check
> 
> Now it's not the sexiest deal for this year, I think probably a lateral move, but the key is how it sets us up for next season.


I dont like this...

I would rather keep Joel than have DeSagana Diop. And Jack for Jones is flat out dreadful...If we make a trade I would hope we get a quality young guard in return, like Devin Harris. Then we can start talking.

TBH, The blazers have enough pieces to trade for Jason Kidd straight up. New Jersey is looking for youth, so why not make a case to trade Raef(or miles), Webster, Jack and a pick for Jason Kidd.

If you're looking to save capspace that certainly does the trick next offseason AND we become very competitive next year.

Kidd/Blake/Sergio
Roy/Fernandez
Outlaw/Jones/Miles
Aldridge/Frye
Oden/Przybilla

But to be completely honest I dont see us making any major moves until the offseason at the earliest.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think Kidd is off limits. KP preaches about a culture around here and Kidd doesn't fit into the culture with his checkered past imo.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think Kidd is off limits. KP preaches about a culture around here and Kidd doesn't fit into the culture with his checkered past imo.


Then why havent we bought out Miles yet?

Just because someone has a troubled past doesnt imply that he is off-limits. Kidd would provide some veteran leadership and would only be around for this year and next. After that, he's gone. Potentially sooner than the last of the jail-blazers (Miles).

I think often times people look at players with troubled pasts as a, "BAD SEED" that can kill a locker room. But what about the converse?

I'm pretty sure our 'culture' as you call it has to an extent inspired Miles to get back into game shape. He's not speaking out anymore either.

So what makes you think our existing culture can't work with Jason Kidd - who clearly has less attitude problems than D-Miles - ?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think Kidd is off limits. KP preaches about a culture around here and Kidd doesn't fit into the culture with his checkered past imo.


I couldn't remember the details of what went down, so I did a little researching. Sounds like he's got a new (and now pregnant) girlfriend:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/532761/jason_kidd_and_hope_dworaczyk_pregnant.html



> Kidd, 34, an 8-time NBA All-Star, is the starting point guard and captain for the New Jersey Nets. In 2001, he was arrested and pleaded guilty to domestic abuse after charges where filed, by his wife. *Kidd attended 6 months of mandatory anger management classes, and continued to go to on his own after the mandatory sentence was up. He also reportedly gave up alcohol *and he and wife Joumana were believed to be reconciled.
> 
> However in 2007, Jason Kidd filed for divorce, citing "extreme cruelty" and listing jealousy, paranoia and false domestic abuse calls to the police as reasons for the divorce. A month later his wife counter-filed for divorce, citing countless incidences of physical abuse. The couples divorce was finalized last year . Kidd and his ex-wife have three children, T.J., and twins Miah and Jazelle.


Sounds like an ugly divorce with lots of finger pointing. I don't know how much of the divorce paperwork was made public, but it seems like Pritchard's staff could probably do some researching there to find out what the truth was. 

It's pretty obvious from the article I cited earlier that Kidd definitely brings a culture of winning to his teams. I don't even know if the New Jersey Nets would exist without him, and he's widely respected in the basketball community. 

Would Portlanders hold a messy divorce and a 7 year old domestic abuse conviction against him? I'm always surprised at how much that stuff mattered to many, so maybe. Do I think Portlanders would get over it after a couple of monster alley-oops to Greg Oden? I suspect so.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

another interesting side note--if we sweetened the deal in exchange for including Miles, you could easily sell that to the newspapers as giving up one "bad character guy" (with a two year longer contract) for "another bad character guy." it'd be a lateral move in the character department.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

one other thought (i know I'm rambling, sorry)--I'm a left-wing pinko, so I know I shouldn't bring up patriotism. but doesn't it say something about a guy's character that he was repeatedly willing to risk his career to represent his country in international competition for no money? 

he's played over half an NBA season (44 games) for America (and won every one of them, by the way).


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mook said:


> Would Portlanders hold a messy divorce and a 7 year old domestic abuse conviction against him?


I would hope not. BTW, does the 25pt pledge still exist?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Raef + Jack + Webster for Kidd?


Raef+Miles+Roy+Outlaw for Kidd is more realistic.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mook said:


> btw--I don't really get why Denver would want in on Kidd. they want a Kidd/Iverson back court? teams would just play zone all night on them and force 20 footers.


Oh would it be that simple? Just play zone?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

c_note said:


> Raef+Miles+Roy+Outlaw for Kidd is more realistic.


Good one!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

c_note said:


> Raef+Miles+Roy+Outlaw for Kidd is more realistic.


really? I don't think Seattle made out nearly that well for Ray Allen, and Allen is younger and wasn't demanding a trade mid-season.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Five5even said:


> Then why havent we bought out Miles yet?


I would assume it is because it would kill any hope of a 2009 cap space. He is probably around because there is hope for a trade or medical retirement which would remove him from the cap.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mook said:


> really? I don't think Seattle made out nearly that well for Ray Allen, and Allen is younger and wasn't demanding a trade mid-season.


Portland would be dumb to trade Webster for Kidd straight up even, is what I meant. Sure they would win more for about 2 years, but the long-term benefit of keeping a 21-year-old Webster would be far greater IMO.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

these 4 players are salary cancer.

Kidd, Deng, Gordon, Maggette


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

A few months ago, I posted on here that I wanted Kidd but I don't want him anymore. I love the guys we have too much. Plus, Kidd doesn't fit the mold of guys with strong character. He's a wife beater. That's why Phoenix traded him. I really really don't want him. And KP said there will be no trades.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

c_note said:


> Portland would be dumb to trade Webster for Kidd straight up even, is what I meant. Sure they would win more for about 2 years, but the long-term benefit of keeping a 21-year-old Webster would be far greater IMO.


really? even if trading for Kidd resulted in back-to-back championships, we'd be better off keeping Webster?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> A few months ago, I posted on here that I wanted Kidd but I don't want him anymore. I love the guys we have too much. Plus, Kidd doesn't fit the mold of guys with strong character. He's a wife beater. That's why Phoenix traded him. I really really don't want him. And KP said there will be no trades.


About the whole wife beater thing........you know............what are ya gonna' do? Maybe dinner wasn't on the table after the game! I don't want him on our team 'cause they would probably keep showing his son with the HUGE POTATO HEAD! I mean that kid's head was large! Like he gets free satellite with that dome!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> About the whole wife beater thing........you know............what are ya gonna' do? Maybe dinner wasn't on the table after the game! I don't want him on our team 'cause they would probably keep showing his son with the HUGE POTATO HEAD! I mean that kid's head was large! Like he gets free satellite with that dome!


Sometime a chick just needs to be put in her place ya know?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mook said:


> really? even if trading for Kidd resulted in back-to-back championships, we'd be better off keeping Webster?


Really you'd trade Webster for Kidd, even if Webster would've helped us win 15 straight championships?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

The thing that keeps going around in my head is...
"which two players are we throwing away?" (by not playing them).

We have a 10-man rotation this year. Add Oden+RF that's 12. Next
year we will have at most a 10-man rotation, *so TWO players currently
enjoying PT will get NONE next year*! 

In essence, we're trading two for zero! So, if you don't want
to trade for Kidd or anyone else because you like our nice little
gang of players, then which two are you planning on throwing away
next year?????


Jack and Frye?? Webster and Frye??


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I heard the trade may involve Bo Outlaw....


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

BiggaAdams said:


> Sometime a chick just needs to be put in her place ya know?


I _really_ hope that's sarcasm.


----------

